# Equine Agents (Avril Roberts , East Sussex)



## Eira (20 March 2009)

Any one bought a horse off her / equine agents ? 

PM If necessary , have searched on here and it seems like a mixed response so ....?







ps . (can you tell whats on my mind today 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Any one bought a horse off her / equine agents ? 

PM If necessary , have searched on here and it seems like a mixed response so ....?







ps . (can you tell whats on my mind today 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) 

[/ QUOTE ]


you thinking of a new pony ??


----------



## Eira (20 March 2009)

Yes I am indeed 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Sol has been retired so I am after a new ned ( 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 / 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## golddustsara (20 March 2009)

Oooh I like the 2.5k grey on there. I know someone who bought from Avril and was very happy, as far as I am aware she has a good reputation.


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (20 March 2009)

Id disagree, I wouldnt go there again, but then my experience was somewhat tarnished by the fact the horse I bought only lasted 3 months before being box rested and eventually shot.


----------



## Eira (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Id disagree, I wouldnt go there again, but then my experience was somewhat tarnished by the fact the horse I bought only lasted 3 months before being box rested and eventually shot.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oh bugger  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I can't even risk buying another broken one  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Thanks Mavis


----------



## BayJosie (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Id disagree, I wouldnt go there again, but then my experience was somewhat tarnished by the fact the horse I bought only lasted 3 months before being box rested and eventually shot.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oh god, that's awful.


----------



## sherbet (20 March 2009)

This is only me experince (sp), brought a 4yr old 16'1 was unsure as not had a baby before but I rode him in the school a couple of times and hacked him, and fell in love - opps!!!

Arvil did not put any pressure on when I was uming and aring and made a cup of tea every time I went, I dropped my old boy to his new owner then phoned and said I was passing could I pick new one up , was 8pm and she said yes no problem.

My boy has been 100% what they sold him as and I would reccomened them and have done on here etc

 Go and look if you dont like walk away


----------



## sophieacton (20 March 2009)

i've heard good things about her no hard sell, my YO does alot of transporting and passports for her!

i think any horse u buy has the risk of breaking, as long as u get it vetted ur covering ur arse so 2 speak! 

good luck

p.s if ur coming over this way have a look at clipclop traders, heard v. positive things about her


----------



## EquestrianFairy (20 March 2009)

oooo, i.ve actually been looking at 'stan' on their website and really quite like him.


----------



## jhoward (20 March 2009)

i bought one off her in december (cory the coloured,) if you have a look on her guest book theres a recent picture of him out hunting, looks a different horse, 

from start to finish i found avril great to deal with, and shes deffinatley no rip off merchant. 

my horse is better than expected, and with help from avril ive manged to get all of hes history including a picture to back up what i was told. 

i wouldnt think twice about reccomending or bying from her.. oh one complaint.. day after boxing day.. below freezing weather and i didnt get a cup of tea! grrr


----------



## Ranyhyn (20 March 2009)

Mavis (Ethel!) lol your grey wasn't Alan was he?


----------



## Bozzy (20 March 2009)

I drove all the way down there from West Berks to see one I liked the look of from the few pics I'd seen on the internet. I literally spent 10 mins a total of 10 mins there, 5 mins on the yard and 5 mins watching her ride him, horse wasn't anything like the one that she had described to me (needed a lot of work, not ready to go out unaff eventing!). Not putting her or the horses down but she seriously mislead me on that particular horse!


----------

